# New String



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Wicked1 strings the new trophy or astro flight material! It will out last excel and 452x from the way the manufactures talk about it. 

PM sent


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Check out www.sixxstrings.com. Send a PM to BOWGOD with any of your questions about strings and materials. He'll gladly hook you up with all of the latest and greatest. Excellent prices, quality product, and customer service are just a few examples of what he offers. Fast turnaround and a guarantee are a couple more.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

*Strings*

Got what I think was a deal on some Dakota strings and cables. I let all know how it turns out. I had read prestretched would decrease peep rotation and I've been having that problem. Thank you guys for your Imfo!!


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Wicked1Strings will give you a string you can depend on.


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

Stone Mountain "Dakota" Bowstrings.

Ordered on monday got them on friday, strung and served in. Will shoot in today. Great people and company.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

First String
its what alot of the pros are going to that arent sponsored by Winners Choice


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

There are alot of good string makers out there. I'm sure the ones already mentioned are great, but I would recommend Stage 1 Strings. I have had their strings on many of my bows and never had a problem with any of their strings. 

Yes I am on their staff, but just joined it and made many a recommendation for them prior to joining their staff.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*Wicked1Strings*



V.I.BoyzBows said:


> Wicked1Strings will give you a string you can depend on.


Talk to Joe at Wicked1Strings. His handle on here is '909BowSniper'. 

I am fairly new to archery and, for me, he is really easy to deal with, extremely knowledgeable, has a great quality product and at a very good price.
The reality is that all these guys use the same materials, but what I found that separates them is their Customer Service, Support, Range of Products offered and Price...for me the choice was obvious.

BTW...I think this month they are running a special where you buy a set get a set half off...can't beat that!

Good Luck!


----------

